# Movie endings that make you say: "WTF!!!"



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

This is for films with movie endings that aren't necessarily good, but are either so rediculous, absurd or flat out insane that they stick to you and you think about them for quite some time.

Warning, this thread will contain spoils.

For me, my top few would be

Great White(last Shark): A character is killed earlier on and had grenades attached to him(or explosives in general, I don't remember). The shark continues to attack and that's it. But then at the end, the character's body makes a reappearence, despite being killed at a different location and the shark eats the body. Then the lead activates the explosives and we see the result based on a few bubbles. I was so confused at this that I didn't really find out what happened till I read it somewhere else. 

Troll 2: The family returns home and whatever (little) logic the movie had is lost when the goblins reappear out of nowhere and eat the mother. Nothing in the ending makes sense, but it made me laugh.

Jaws: The Revenge- This made me angry because I love Jaws so much. Anyway, the shark sticks its head out of the water and roars at the boat(as the shark in "Great White" did this, maybe it's a homage? YEAH RIGHT!), which impales the shark and it explodes....yes, you heard that right. Originally, it ends better with the shark being impaled and that's that. Not a great ending, but its less distracting and at least you know what happened. (If you pause during the impaling sequence, you can see that the shark and boats are horrible looking models. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4RnS8iegb0[/YOUTUBE]

Macabre: This ending actually creeped me out. It's about a married woman whose son is killed(by her daughter, who knew of the moms affair) because she's with her lover and they are in such a hurry, they get into a car accident and the lover is decapitated. She's released from a mental institution, but appears to be carrying out her affair with the lovers severed head! When she's confronted by her daughter, she kills the daughter and attacks the protagonist(a blind dude whose in love with her). The blind dude accidently kills her in self defense and while he's trying to crawl away we hear deep breathing and suddenly the severed head comes to life and bites his throat. We never know this is a supernatural tale(although there are some vague hints) so it caught me off guard.

And what is the most messed up ending of all time?

Dead or Alive: This Takashi Miike Cop V Yakuza action-fest seems like a normal(but super stylized) genre opus. During their final battle the cop pulls a bazuka out of nowhere and the yakuza pulls out some glowing orb from his chest(his heart). They attack eachother with their projectiles and the earth blows up.............Holy crap, I can't say I saw that coming.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnKS1vpTOSk[/YOUTUBE]

So what are some of yours?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 12, 2009)

at the time: _the Blair Bitch project_...i was fucking pissed we didnt even get a glimpse of whatever was killing those assholes.


----------



## Ziko (May 12, 2009)

The Mist...dear god I laughed at the end. It was just so stupid!


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 12, 2009)

Ziko said:


> The Mist...dear god I laughed at the end. It was just so stupid!



was that the one were he kills his whole family 10 seconds before the military comes in to save the day?


yeah, i lol'd...


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2009)

My only qualm with that was how the actor(Jane?) suddenly overdid it and lost his skill.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 12, 2009)

first time i saw event horizon and dude pops out in flames.  i had no reason to believe the movie would take that direction , so it came as a total shock to me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2009)

The Darkness, I remember I yelled, "What the Fuck?" when it ended in the theater.


----------



## Sena01 (May 12, 2009)

I didn't say WTF about the ending but about the whole movie i say WTF. It was crank 2 it was just full of like porno stuff hahaha i didn't like the movie it sucks. I remeber in the movie they where having sex in the middle of the race stadium when i saw that part i shouted WTF because it was shit. For me the movie is just a trash.


----------



## Euraj (May 12, 2009)

Knowing.

Seriously, wtf?


----------



## raxor (May 12, 2009)

From Dusk till Dawn - A quite serious movie about two psycho brothers robbing a bank and taking a family as hostage.

And then... Vampires! Everywhere! It's so messed up, still like the movie though.


----------



## Talon. (May 12, 2009)

Spider Man 3. nuff sed.


----------



## Medusa (May 12, 2009)

Ziko said:


> The Mist...dear god I laughed at the end. It was just so stupid!



eh I love it, twisted ending is pretty realistic and original


----------



## Matt Perry (May 12, 2009)

Pokemon 2000


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 12, 2009)

Under Siege 2: Dark Territory

 man, Steven, I dont buy it


----------



## Charizard (May 12, 2009)

Pay It Forward anyone?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2009)

The ending in "The Piano Teacher" was a serious WTF moment for me.

For anyone who hasn't seen this gem, please, stop whatever you're doing right now and order it. It's awesome.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (May 12, 2009)

Luke I am your Father - Huh?
Ending of 2001 - Huh?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2009)

"2001" bored the hell out of me.

I don't remember the ending of Under Siege 2.....I guess I need more Seagal in my system.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2009)

2001 bored the hell out of me, too. So much so, in fact, I only watched the fist 15 minutes of it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 2001 bored the hell out of me, too. So much so, in fact, I only watched the fist 15 minutes of it.



the robot chicken remake >>>> 2001


----------



## keiiya (May 12, 2009)

Signs. Seriously. Water!

Donnie Darko. Saying that, most of the movie consisted of a lot of whatthefuckery. I still enjoyed it though.

I Am Legend. I felt like I wasted nearly to hours of my life just to see such a lame ending. Why did they feel the need to diverge from the book? D:

Fight Club. It was both an awesome and very much WTF kind of ending,

Also, Se7en and The Mist.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 12, 2009)

Dead Or Alive 1 (Seriously, What.The.Fuck?)

Green Planet (Great, made me chuckle)


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (May 12, 2009)

The Decent. I didnt even get it. I mean, the girl escapes, drives like 20 miles, pukes, looks over, AND THE GIRL SHE LEFT IN THE CAVE IS SITTING NEXT TO HER!!

THE END

WTF??


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (May 12, 2009)

Mowgli Uchiha said:


> The Decent. I didnt even get it. I mean, the girl escapes, drives like 20 miles, pukes, looks over, AND THE GIRL SHE LEFT IN THE CAVE IS SITTING NEXT TO HER!!
> 
> THE END
> 
> WTF??



I believe you missed the UK ending 

Archer112


----------



## Starrk (May 12, 2009)

_The Ruins_.

The Mayans were right behind her, yet she was able to jiggle the keys trying to start the car for 10 whole seconds. Also, all her friends died, no remorse?


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2009)

Umm...endings...endings...endings...can't think of one right now.



MartialHorror said:


> "2001" bored the hell out of me.



UGH. Same here. The pacing was just dreadful.

It was really cool though, how the sets were done.

I made it through about 45 minutes of that movie. I stopped when the guys were talking about HAL. Honestly, that part should've been in the first 10-30 minutes of the movie.


----------



## Medusa (May 12, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Green Planet (Great, made me chuckle)



I got wtfed too

I think turnes out kang is really an alien in lee's fantasies... similar to teh end of Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Serp (May 12, 2009)

The recent War of the Worlds, didn't really explain the common cold killing them
And DBE, although most of the film was wtf.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> Umm...endings...endings...endings...can't think of one right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It was about 45 minutes of poorly structured material(tops) stretched out to be 2 and a half hrs......


----------



## ez (May 12, 2009)

_the happening_ by m night shyamalan

the entire movie was a terrible experience but i distinctly remember laughing at the stupid ending even more


----------



## Byakuya (May 12, 2009)

I came in just to laugh at The Happening


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 12, 2009)

2001 had one of the most  endings but I still loved the movie overall.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (May 12, 2009)

Endings lets see. I gotta say House on Haunted Hill. I mean how the heck did they get off of the roof. 
28 weeks later and Hide and Seek made me go


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2009)

toxicPanda said:


> Endings lets see. I gotta say House on Haunted Hill.



Maybe they didn't?

Stupid movie anyway.


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> It was about 45 minutes of poorly structured material(tops) stretched out to be 2 and a half hrs......



Yea, I never made it through that film so eh.

Full Metal Jacket was another film I couldn't make it through.

But his other films were fine.



ezxx said:


> _the happening_ by m night shyamalan
> 
> the entire movie was a terrible experience but i distinctly remember laughing at the stupid ending even more



Didn't the trees start attacking France or something? Which is kinda retarded since France doesn't use much energy aside from nuclear power.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 12, 2009)

^happening had a decent story, it's not blockbuster material though, which the marketing  it out to be.   bleh

and u didn't like full metal jacket?  that movie was sick with it.


----------



## Peter (May 12, 2009)

James Bond: Quantum of Solace. 

Gawd-awful movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2009)

Full Metal Jacket was cool until the Sarge dies. 

Personally, I havent enjoyed any of Kubricks films....Well, okay, I did like Shining. I never saw Spartacus or Eyes Wide Shut. I thought Clockword Orange got old with its over-the-top symbolism, 2001 was boring and FMJ was uneven.

The Happening had a good idea, just standard execution. I enjoyed it more than most did, but it wasnt all that.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 12, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Macabre: This ending actually creeped me out. It's about a married woman whose son is killed(by her daughter, who knew of the moms affair) because she's with her lover and they are in such a hurry, they get into a car accident and the lover is decapitated. She's released from a mental institution, but appears to be carrying out her affair with the lovers severed head! When she's confronted by her daughter, she kills the daughter and attacks the protagonist(a blind dude whose in love with her). The blind dude accidently kills her in self defense and while he's trying to crawl away we hear deep breathing and suddenly the severed head comes to life and bites his throat. We never know this is a supernatural tale(although there are some vague hints) so it caught me off guard.



Hahaha I thought of this one when I saw the thread. Also The Mist, way to change the book's ending. And a movie I can't remember the name of anymore, about a man who kills women with his monster tongue. Ends with a woman who kills a deranged mother in self-defense in her house, then the baby's until-then normal cries turn grotesque and we see it crawling out of a crib and it turns out it's a deformed mutant baby and it goes after her.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2009)

lol, nice to see there is someone else on the forum whose seen "Macabre"


----------



## LovesToSpooge (May 12, 2009)

slumdog millionaire, best movie with the worst ending i've ever seen.

and i'm indian but even that bollywood clichéd bs was too much


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 12, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, nice to see there is someone else on the forum whose seen "Macabre"



Horror VHS rentals were common at home back then. Shakma, The Brain, you know.

Puppet Master II, the child-burning militaristic puppet escapes in a car driven by a ranting female mannequin.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2009)

lol, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

"Sleepless" had a pretty wacked out ending where the cops kill the murder from a vast and lucky distance. 

"Zombie" had an amusing ending in which you see zombies walking on a bridge and you can see all the cars and stuff driving as if nothings going on.


----------



## competitionbros (May 12, 2009)

In a good way: Friday the 13th (original one)


In a bad way: The Matrix Revolutions, Mirrors, Crank 2, Max Payne, The Dark Knight, The final Nightmare on Elm Street ( 6 I think)


All I can think of right now.



Edit: Wait I remember another bad one, I can't remember the movie but it was about ventriloquist and........DEAD SILENCE, that was it, dear god ugh.


----------



## illusion (May 12, 2009)

Serp23203697 said:
			
		

> The recent War of the Worlds, didn't really explain the common cold killing them
> And DBE, although most of the film was wtf.



I gotta second The War of the Worlds. 

They were studying us and our planet for over a hundred years and no one bothered to check if the air, water or food was poisonous? That's equivalent to us walking on the moon with no suit. WTF?


----------



## Talon. (May 13, 2009)

Serp said:


> The recent War of the Worlds, didn't really explain the common cold killing them
> And DBE, although most of the film was wtf.



QFT 
DBE made me go ........


----------



## Vault (May 13, 2009)

The mist 

I remember me and my auntie like "" at the ending


----------

